# Wanted Friendly Tortoise / Land Turtle for Adoption



## yehujeig (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi I am looking to adopt a friendly land turtle or a tortoise. I live in Beergen County New Jersey and would like a friendly turtle who can interact with children and be taken out to "play" on a daily basis in a loving family. 
Please email me with any leads or if you have an option.
[email protected]

thanks so much
Louis


----------



## Laura (Jan 4, 2009)

What kind of yard do you have? Have you looked into the different care needs of tortoises? Sizes? 
Also.. they arent great play things. They dont like to be carried around and they dont do well if dropped accidently. They are fun to watch and feed tho. might not be 'exciting' enough for some kids.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 4, 2009)

I have to second Laura's opinion. Tortoises haven't undergone years and years of human intervention, and are essentially still "wild animals." Of course, there are exceptions in every group to this rule, but in general, tortoises don't like to be picked up and played with.

Yvonne


----------



## Kristina (Jan 4, 2009)

I cannot imagine why one would. Imagine having something as large in comparison to us as we are to a tort, pick you up and swing you through the air... You would HATE it.

My tortoises are not handled unless it is necessary, i.e. for soaks or to travel to the vet.

Letting a kid play with a tort will stress the animal terribly and can shorten it's life.

Kristina


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 5, 2009)

I wouldn't let any kids play with my tortoises, but I play with them all the time. LOL


----------



## Laura (Jan 6, 2009)

Maggie.. you ARE a kid! even if its just 'at heart' or in your mind! 
and not all torts are friendly. Especially at first. it can take tem time to adjust to thier new surroundings. Most are shy by nature.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 6, 2009)

My tortoises are used to being handled by me, but it is obvious that they recognize a stranger and will not stick a head out. I have a mean nasty grumpy RES who will bite your whole hand off, yet she has never tried to bite me. If someone else picks her up she tries to bite so hard her jaws snap shut... I used to have a DBT named Groucho who was so mean I couldn't handle her anymore so we threw her in my sister's pond. I hope she hasn't died with the pond...here she is. I named her Groucho after Groucho Marks and his big mustache, but you would never know she has a mustache...


----------

